# [Downsampling] Monitortreiber ändern!?



## TerrorTomato (31. Mai 2011)

*[Downsampling] Monitortreiber ändern!?*

Moin moin,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich wollte mich nochmal mit Downsampling versuchen. Alles bereits für DX9 erledigt, ich muss nur noch den Monitortreiber im Gerätemanager aktualisieren mit der Datei. Allerdings sagt mir der PC das dieser bereits aufm neuestem Standt sei und will ihn nicht ändern!? Wie kann ich den PC "umstimmen" ???


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Downsampling] Monitortreiber ändern!?*

Also bei Win7 öffnet sich nach der Auswahl auf "Treiber aktualisieren" ein Fenster mit zwei Optionen:
"Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen"
und
"Automatisch suchen"

Ersteres Auswählen und dann den modifizierten Treiber auswählen.

Alternativ den Treiber deinstallieren und wenn windows das Gerät erkennt, dann den modifizierten Treiber auswählen.


----------



## TerrorTomato (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Downsampling] Monitortreiber ändern!?*

alle 3 bereits getestet; immernoch sei dieser auf dem neuestem Stand!?


----------



## frankie36 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Downsampling] Monitortreiber ändern!?*

*so wie es "**~Tj@rden~ " beschrieben hat hab ich es auch gemacht nur das ich ->dadrunter is noch eine Auswahl möglichkeit
"aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf den Computer auswählen" und dann wenns weiter geht unten auf "Datenträger"
den Speicherort von der .Inf angeben und instalieren lassen!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: was auch noch gehen müßte ,wenn du rechtsklick auf der modifizierten .inf datei drückst und da müßte installieren stehen 
    Diese möglichkeit kenn ich  noch von meinem alten Monitor.


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Downsampling] Monitortreiber ändern!?*

acso war das gemeint jetzt funzt es!!


----------



## frankie36 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Downsampling] Monitortreiber ändern!?*

Wo ich mich mit der .inf datei modifizieren beschäftigt hatte stand ich genau vor dem gleichem Problem.
Hatte damals das How2 von "hwmag" zwecks Downsampling über .inf und da stand auch nur über Gerätemanager installieren
bis es dann mal endlich klick gemacht hat aber mein Monitor hat sich trotzdessen wehement geweigert ne andre Auflösung anzunehmen.
Mit dem How2 von PCGH-Downsampling über Nvidia Treiber  hat es dann endlich auch mal geklappt.
Naja wie auch immer,freut mich das es geklappt hat


----------



## Diablow (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Downsampling] Monitortreiber ändern!?*

Wo kriege ich denn so ne modifizierte Treiber inf file ?? 

Hab ein HannsG 281D 28 Zoll (60hz maximale auflösung 1920x1200 16:10 Format) und würde gern duch Downsampling bisschen mehr rausholen aus meinen Games.

Vor allem bei älteren Titeln bei den die FPS Reserven noch mehr als genug sind bietet es sich an.Hab ne 6970 und momentan den 11.5b_hotfix_8.85.6rc5_win7_may25 installiert.


----------



## frankie36 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Downsampling] Monitortreiber ändern!?*



Diablow schrieb:


> Wo kriege ich denn so ne modifizierte Treiber inf file ??


 uppsss hatte nicht damit gerechnet das jemanden das noch interessiert

also sone Modifizierte .inf erstellst du Dir selber
ich hab das damals nach der Anleitung gemacht *Erstellen eines modifizierten Monitortreibers*
Da wird alles sehr gut beschrieben ,was für Programme benötigt werden ect. 
Ich hab zwar Treiber ect. alles schön erstellt aber mein Moni wollte nicht so wie ich wollte,
wenn du auch so ein Problem damit haben solltest das der Moni trotzdessen nicht die Auflösung akzeptiert
dann würd ich Dir das von hier empfehlen PCGH-->> Downsampling-Anleitung
Diese Anleitung hat den Durchbruch bei mir gebracht

mfg


----------



## Uziflator (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Downsampling] Monitortreiber ändern!?*



Diablow schrieb:


> Wo kriege ich denn so ne modifizierte Treiber inf file ??
> 
> Hab ein HannsG 281D 28 Zoll (60hz maximale auflösung 1920x1200 16:10 Format) und würde gern duch Downsampling bisschen mehr rausholen aus meinen Games.
> 
> Vor allem bei älteren Titeln bei den die FPS Reserven noch mehr als genug sind bietet es sich an.Hab ne 6970 und momentan den 11.5b_hotfix_8.85.6rc5_win7_may25 installiert.


 
Downsampling funktioniert mit Ati GPUs nur unter XP, ist unter Win7 noch nicht möglich, mit einer Nvidia (4xx/5xx empfohlen) würde es aber gehen.


----------



## frankie36 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Downsampling] Monitortreiber ändern!?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Downsampling funktioniert mit Ati GPUs nur  unter XP, ist unter Win7 noch nicht möglich, mit einer Nvidia (4xx/5xx  empfohlen) würde es aber gehen.



 OMG stimmt ja ,das hab ick ja voll verplant  
@Uziflator_Danke fürs richtig stellen!


----------



## Diablow (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Downsampling] Monitortreiber ändern!?*

Dann kann ichs mir eh schenken.Wenn sich das bei den neuen 28nm gpus nicht ändert hol ich mir ne gtx 680.Dank trotzdem für die mühe.


----------



## Hellknight999 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Downsampling] Monitortreiber ändern!?*

Ich benutz Win 7 und ne R7970 Lightening von MSI, da funktioniert Downsampling wunderbar. Im PCGH Artikel zum Downsampling ist ein Tool bereit gestellt, womit du höhere Auflösungen als die vom Monitor nativ unterstützte Auswählen kannst. Bis zu einer Auflösung von 2720x1530 geht das gut bei mir. Laut berichten sollen auch 3820x2160 drin sein, aber nur mit Treiber-mod.
(Zumindest bei meinem Monitor, einem BenQ G2420HDBL, der nativ 1920x1080 unterstützt)

Mfg


----------

